# William having a photoshoot...



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thought I would upload the only decent photo of many shots taken by my poor dad yesterday. He's been a photographer for many years and said he now thinks kids are a dream to photograph after William ran him ragged yesterday. I did warn him not to bring all his fancy equipment :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He is absolutely gorgeous.Looks like an angel .It must be true they say the camera never lies:lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Aww what a gorgeous gingerman! He is adorable and looks as though butter couldn't melt in his mouth.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Awww I luv him:001_wub:, oh you lucky person!


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hehe, I haven't seen the rest but my dad tells me this is one of two decent ones out of 197 shots!! The little angel  
I love it, he's putting on his 'it wasn't me' face - it always works. The OH likes it that much that he wants to put it on our christmas cards. A bit much I think, even for me!! :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol:

Tell your dad that light cubes are a god send, especially when the door is fixed in place. Add to that a sleepy kitten and a hot water bottle under the backdrop/foreground material ... it's not gonna render them docile, but it sure does help with otherwise lively kittens 

A lovely photo all the same


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Awesome picture, he looks so adorable :001_tt1: x


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ohhh I love ginger kitties!! He is adorable!!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

william is gorgeous  he looks a real bundle of fun


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow he really is stunning. So so cute :thumbup:


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys. I too think he is gorgeous, but fair to say I'm perhaps a bit biased  Trying to get a photo of him is like pulling teeth as the only time he is still is when he's sleeping, so I'm just happy to have one really good one.


----------



## N1ck (Oct 7, 2010)

Great photo and cute cat :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Brilliant photo :thumbup: William looks like a bundle of fun and so cute I can see why your OH might like the photo on your Christmas cards


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

What a beautiful photo....you must be very proud


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect :001_wub:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww what a cute kitty, Dad is a good photographer even to get one good one of a kitten!!


----------



## britishblueshorthair (Feb 11, 2010)

what a cute little ginger :thumbup:


----------

